# Reproductor solo lee cd´s y mp3 pero no dvd´s



## priaranza (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola tenía mal el cable plano de la óptica a la placa de control y al no encontrar repuesto lo reparé tal y como me dijo ricardo br. quedando OK 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuKfcWDsohc
 .....pues bien, he repasado los motores y el spindle marca 10,6 Ω y los otros dos 12,5 Ω . He aplicado tensión al spindle en ambos sentidos y gira bien y por si acaso le he dado con un limpiacontactos. He vuelto a regular la altura del plato (con una moneda de 1 ctmo de € que tiene espesor 1,67 mm.) y sigue sin leer los dvd.s. Al meter un dvd se oye un trac-trac-trac...durante un instante para luego desaparecer mientras va cogiendo velocidad y el laser intenta leer la tabla de contenidos TOC en diferentes pistas, para acabar poniendo la leyenda "no disc". Supongo que ese trac trac es porque el laser se está situando. El laser se ve como un punto totalmente nítido mientras intenta leer (tengo un disco dvd original grabado que es negro pero translúcido y se vé perfectamente)  Mientras gira el motor me da una lectura entre 3,6 v y algo mas de 2 voltios mientras se alejaba del centro y buscaba el laser otra pista. 
El aparato es un Supratech modelo visión Ariadna y no tiene mucho uso. Usa el lector optico IDM-610A (que debe ser copia de un sony de igual nomenclatura porque es idéntico) y el motor spindle es de la marca SAMSON SL-2513-11390-1 que mas abajo pone S326Y03-1 que imagino sea de 5,9v aunque no lo especifíca. El cable plano FFC es de la marca TennRich de 24 vias (reverse) de 12,5 x 200 mm. y en el figura AWM 2896 80C VW-1 . Todo el mecanismo del lector es CDW-1005A-610 (1005A-1003)
Ya no sé si es el motor, el cable plano, los drivers...o la propia óptica que, en principio, no me atrevo a tocar porque no sé cual de los dos presets es el del dvd. 
Se me olvidó decir que cuando lee perfectamente los cd´s, el voltaje en el spindle marca menos tensión (unos 2,5 v en la primera pista) que cuando intenta leer los dvd´s. por eso pienso que el motor está bien y que los drivers tambien. ¿será desgaste del laser aun con poco uso?. Ni que decir tiene que el laser tambien lo limpié bien con un hisopo mojado y escurrido de alcohol isopropílico y despues secado. Lo que no he limpiado ha sido el interior de la óptica, en donde está el prisma porque no sé muy bien como hacerlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2013)

ya es hora de cambiar el lazer


----------



## priaranza (Feb 5, 2013)

..¿pero no puede limpiar la óptica por dentro? He leido por ahí que todas las opticas laser sony se pueden lavar con KH-7 y despues enjuagar con abundante agua y secar con secador. No sé, me parece una idea muy drástica y de dudosa eficacia además de que se moja la circuiteria propia de la lente.
Debajo del laser lleva dos potenciometros de ajuste de ganancia y uno corresponde al dvd pero no se cual es. Tambien he leido en el foro que se puede girar un poco, no demasiado, porque si nos pasamos  aumentando ganancia, no podremos volver atras porque tiene como un efecto memoría ¿esto es así?


----------



## tiago (Feb 5, 2013)

priaranza dijo:


> ..¿pero no puede limpiar la óptica por dentro? He leido por ahí que todas las opticas laser sony se pueden lavar con KH-7 y despues enjuagar con abundante agua y secar con secador. No sé, me parece una idea muy drástica y de dudosa eficacia además de que se moja la circuiteria propia de la lente.
> Debajo del laser lleva dos potenciometros de ajuste de ganancia y uno corresponde al dvd pero no se cual es. Tambien he leido en el foro que se puede girar un poco, no demasiado, porque si nos pasamos  aumentando ganancia, no podremos volver atras porque tiene como un efecto memoría ¿esto es así?



Lo del KH-7 es una tomadura de pelo.
Los potenciometros serán algun ajuste del laser, y a veces puedes revivir las lentes si los tocas, lo que ocurre es que como el problema viene de la fatiga que han sufrido las partes mecánicas, o incluso del desgaste del propio diodo, vuelven a fallar al poco.

Lo mejor es cambiar la lente como te han dicho y resolver el problema de forma definitiva. De todos modos, ya puestos, prueba a mover los preset a ver si consigues algo. 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2013)

para limpiar un lacer y que quede bien,hay que limpiarlo con una tina de ultrasonido,luego enguagarlo y volver a calibrarlo,
no es un procedimiento apto para novatos,lo mejor es cambiarlo directamente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 5, 2013)

Amigo, coincido plenamente en la sugerencia de, el-rey-julien.-


----------



## priaranza (Feb 5, 2013)

Ya, ya sabía que eso nada mas que son falacias pero ¿alguien me puede decir cual de los dos presets de la óptica IDM-610A corresponde al dvd? Van debajo y para ajustar es un poco laborioso mas que nada por el incordio de tener que ir volcando cada poco la bandeja. ¿el aumento de ganancia es girando en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj? A lo mejor es el cable plano que no quedó Ok como yo supuse. La continuidad es correcta entre extremos pero como se mueve con el lector puede ser que tenga un falso en la doblez que hace para conectar en reverse con la controladora.



Un par de fotos de la optica IDM-610A


----------



## albinicue (Feb 8, 2013)

saludos. Ya me ha pasado en varias ocaciones que el SW. limite del pick up esta demaciado doblado hacia afuera y por lo tanto NO Inicia lectura de toc de DVD,  Intenta doblar las laminitas del SW. limite al contrario de como se ve en tu segunda foto, ( si así doblado hacia el pick up, no recto como deberia).
si no has tocado los presets te indico que ORIGINALMENTE el que tiene mayor resistencia es CD y menor resistencia DVD,  para ajustarlos a Más Ganancia debes de Medir dicha resistencia en cada uno de los presets y anotar su valor, despues girar (generalmente en sentido contrario al reloj) y disminuir su valor original en un 10% al 20%.
Espero que te funcione


----------



## priaranza (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola. Segun ves la segunda foto, el preset de arriba marcaba 722 ohm y el de abajo 2020 ohm (que suponía que era el del dvd, justo lo contrario de lo que me indicas). Primero fuí variando el de abajo poco a poco y comprobando y el video ni se inmutaba. Seguía leyendo cd´s pero no dvd´s. Lo dejé en su lectura inicial. Con el de arriba hice lo mismo con identicos resultados leyendo cd´s pero no dvd´s. Lo dejé tambien en su lectura inicial. Ambas variaciones las hice tanto aumentando como disminuyendo resistencia y en multiples ocasiones (ajustar, montar y probar...y así muchas veces). En mi caso girando en sentido horario disminuye resistencia con lo cual aumentaría la intensidad y se supone que la ganancia. ¿no es así?
Antes del ajuste de los presets probé a invertir el flex para descartarlo (invirtiendo su colocacion, es decir, el lado que va conectado al laser lo conecté a la placa) pero no cambiaba el resultado. Bueno, en algunos momentos y como el cable está muy toqueteado no llegaba ni a leer discos hasta que conseguí ajustarlo bien a los conectores. Una de las veces y con un dvd cargando llegó un momento -antes de poner "no disc"- que incluso llegó a girar el disco en sentido antihorario para retomar despues el sentido horario. Pero sigue sin leer dvds, Me inclino que lo que está fallando es el cable plano, el motor o el driver y lo que no entiendo es porque la optica no se inmuta con los reajustes y sigue leyendo siempre cd´s. 
No he probado a doblar las laminillas del switch pensando que si leía cd´s es que sí indicaba el límite de la optica. ¿tendré que mover las tres laminillas?



perdón ...quería decir las dos laminillas


----------



## albinicue (Feb 8, 2013)

Prueba ajustar las laminillas del SW. limite y darle al sensor antes de que llegue el Pick Up al inicio, fue buena idea de invertir el flex para descartar lineas abiertas, (lo malo que sigue sin operar DVD).
Con una lente de aumento (lupa) checa que el lente de enfoque del Pick Up, No presente rayaduras y que la parte interna del mismo no presente polvo o condensacion de humedad, (debe de verse transparente , limpio y brillante, no opaco). Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 8, 2013)

priaranza dijo:


> Ya, ya sabía que eso nada mas que son falacias pero ¿alguien me puede decir cual de los dos presets de la óptica IDM-610A corresponde al dvd? Van debajo y para ajustar es un poco laborioso mas que nada por el incordio de tener que ir volcando cada poco la bandeja. ¿el aumento de ganancia es girando en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj? A lo mejor es el cable plano que no quedó Ok como yo supuse. La continuidad es correcta entre extremos pero como se mueve con el lector puede ser que tenga un falso en la doblez que hace para conectar en reverse con la controladora.
> 
> 
> 
> Un par de fotos de la optica IDM-610A


Falacias NO, es realidad, podes poner en agua con jabon de manos y dejarla sumergida un rato, luego lavarla y extraerle toda la humedad con aire comprimido  y OJO "si fallaba por que estaba sucio te va funcionar, si tenes otro daño por mas que limpies seguro no funcionara, chauuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2013)

KH-7 Quitagrasas - ,
no creo que funcione con el quita-grasa.,,, tiene que ser un limpia-vidrios   o una solucion de 50% de agua destilada y 50 % de alcohol isopropilitico,
en tina de ultrasonido


----------



## Kebra (Feb 8, 2013)

Si no tenés el disco de calibración para ese pickup ni osciloscopio para ver la forma de onda correcta, no toques los presets de tracking ni foco. El único con el que podés jugar es con el de power que es el que está a un costado del lente, cubierto con laca generalmente.
No creo que se "agote" un láser, mas bien se opacan los prismas que son de plásticos de poca calidad, ya que si se agotara el diodo láser no se vería el haz. 
Lo primero sería sopletear con un removedor de particulas todo el interior de la óptica, y el exterior. Si es suciedad depositada como pelusa o polvillo eso lo limpia. La lente podés limpiarla con un spray limpiador de lentes para sol, que se consigue en cualquier óptica, o fabricarlo. Nunca se debe trabajar en seco sobre ninguna lente, ya que es como lijarla. 
Un viejo truco de fotografía para saber si hay que limpiar o no la lente es aplicarle vaho por un instante, si el mismo desaparece rápido, está limpio. Si en cambio tarda en irse la humedad, está sucio.

De cualquier manera en estos pickups "descartables" lo mejor es cambiar el conjunto completo. Porque hoy es la óptica, en 3 meses es el motor... Y de nuevo a reparar.

Si con la limpieza y la calibración a ojo del power no hay mejora, no des vueltas y cambia el conjunto completo. Te vas a ahorrar dolores de cabeza.


----------



## priaranza (Feb 9, 2013)

Gracias a todos por el interes. Albinicue, ya torci un poco las laminillas del switch hacía la izda según la 
2ª foto pero sin resultado. Imagino que ese sw es para parar el motor sled de desplazamiento de la optica. En cd va bien y toma buena velocidad desde un principio. No así con un dvd que parece que le cuesta y cuando la coge, se mueve un poco el sled, toca un instante el switch limite o final de carrera y vuelve a arrancar rápido intentando leer para mas tarde decir "no disc". 
La optica IDM 610A tiene un papel pegado que imagino son los ajustes de fábrica en el que pone: M669, 2230, 0342. Supongo que 2230 debería corresponder al preset que leí en 2020 ohm (¿CD?) y el 0342 el que corresponde al preset que me dió una lectura de 722 ohm (¿DVD?). ¿me lo podeis confirmar?
En cuanto al lavado me parece una solución muy drástica. El reparar este aparato ya es solo para saber lo que le ocurre pues lo doy casi por perdido. Apunto al motor spindle y/o al cable plano flex. ¿Alguien sabe entrar en modo service para poder ver las horas de uso del laser? Gracias


----------



## albinicue (Feb 10, 2013)

Kebra dijo:


> Si no tenés el disco de calibración para ese pickup ni osciloscopio para ver la forma de onda correcta, no toques los presets de tracking ni foco. El único con el que podés jugar es con el de power que es el que está a un costado del lente, cubierto con laca generalmente.
> No creo que se "agote" un láser, mas bien se opacan los prismas que son de plásticos de poca calidad, ya que si se agotara el diodo láser no se vería el haz.
> Lo primero sería sopletear con un removedor de particulas todo el interior de la óptica, y el exterior. Si es suciedad depositada como pelusa o polvillo eso lo limpia. La lente podés limpiarla con un spray limpiador de lentes para sol, que se consigue en cualquier óptica, o fabricarlo. Nunca se debe trabajar en seco sobre ninguna lente, ya que es como lijarla.
> Un viejo truco de fotografía para saber si hay que limpiar o no la lente es aplicarle vaho por un instante, si el mismo desaparece rápido, está limpio. Si en cambio tarda en irse la humedad, está sucio.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con Kebra con la limpieza del pick-Up, 
¿No tienes otro Aparato de DVD donde puedas checar tu ensamble de pick-Up completo? asi descartas si es tu unidad, el flex o la placa de control (incluidos Driver y amplificador de señal).
Ayer un DVD Sony con aparente flex bueno, No daba lectura en ningún tipo de disco, checando lente limpio sin rayaduras ni polvo, motores sleed y spindle con 10 Ω, limpieza de Sw. limite; Reparación : Cambio de flex nuevo.


----------



## priaranza (Feb 10, 2013)

No, no tengo otro DVD. Si consiguiera otro lo podría probar. No obstante voy a comprar el flex pero no lo encuentro en Madrid y lo tengo que pedir a China. Es barato pero tarda unas 2 semanas en llegar (...si es que llega). Realmente soy muy aficionado a la electrónica y no me dedico a esto pero me apasiona el tema y no me importa tardar mas o menos si con ello aprendo y me entretengo. Gracias nuevamente


----------

